# Redwing 4420's



## The Lawn Shark (Feb 15, 2010)

This is Google's cache of http://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1813. 

bought a pair of these wondering if anyone has exp w/ them


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a pair in black. The thread holding the sole on came unrivaled after six months. I took em in and they wouldn't honor the guarantee saying it was my fault because I didn't oil the boot. Every pair of socks I own was blue from oiling those boots so much. My first and last pair of redwings. Over 300 bucks. I now wear boots I get at wal mart for 35.00. As far as I am concerned they are better made and out last Red wings. I'm still pissed.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 16, 2010)

*they look Chinese.*

I bought a pair of Hoffman's which are made in Idaho from Bailey's for $226 shipped to the door.Scew Redwing and the Chicom's.

I can see it if all boot's were made in China but they aren't.I do not under stand why some one would buy a Chicom piece of crap to save a few bucks.Especially sacrificing comfort and longevity.

I think you better spend the money you saved on some super absorbent tampons because your gonna have a sore ass.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I get tampons made in Idaho? I didn't drive to China to get those boots, I just went to Wal-Mart. If I promise to put my purse down can I leave the tampons at home? After my red wing experience I went to boot barn and bought a pair of good old American loggers for close to 200 dollars. They lasted less then 3 months before all the stitches on the out side came off. I buy quality or try to. I just may get me some of those "hoffmens", as soon as my "Big timber II USA",hecho en China boots ware out, but I tell ya, their still going strong, and I've spent my boot budget for the year


----------



## treebilly (Feb 17, 2010)

whoever said that they look chinese is right. most redwings are made in china. i get about a year out of them . they fixed the sole stiching issue but now the eyelets wearout after a few months


----------



## treebilly (Feb 17, 2010)

i just checked mine are 4417's i love them. i tried carolinas and could only get 3 months out of them. my dad wore them for 35 years but his friend hated them and swears he'll never buy another pair. just use the right oil and do it often


----------



## emr (Feb 17, 2010)

I got mine last year and love them. I thought they were the same as in the link, but different model #. I spent $175 on mine and I think they are worth every penny. I used to only use Carolinas and I loved those as well. This is my first pair of RedWings but it wont be my last. I only switched because I wanted to try something different.


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2010)

Man, I've been climbing in the Carolinas since the early 90's. I know they aren't very popular but I have gotten great life out of them. The pair I'm in now has lasted 3 years now. Some of the stitching did unravel but they are triple stitched so it was no big deal. I guess it's all what you get used to but I haven't had one complaint with the Carolinas in 20 years of use.

Edit: I paid $185 for my last pair.


----------



## fishercat (Feb 18, 2010)

*glad they last for ya!*



beastmaster said:


> Can I get tampons made in Idaho? I didn't drive to China to get those boots, I just went to Wal-Mart. If I promise to put my purse down can I leave the tampons at home? After my red wing experience I went to boot barn and bought a pair of good old American loggers for close to 200 dollars. They lasted less then 3 months before all the stitches on the out side came off. I buy quality or try to. I just may get me some of those "hoffmens", as soon as my "Big timber II USA",hecho en China boots ware out, but I tell ya, their still going strong, and I've spent my boot budget for the year



if you climb on gaffs,you will love the double steel shank in the Hoffmann's

I could sleep on gaffs in these boots.Sometimes I do sleep in them when I work with Slow-O-Matic.


----------



## KingArbor (Feb 19, 2010)

Red Wings dont seem to hold up like they used to. I just had this conversation with some local climbers. One loves them, and the others are not fans blaming china for the poor longevity. I think they are nice looking boots regardless. But since I bought a pair of Wescos I havent looked back.. I have been buying my ground working boots at walmart. I got a pair on the clearance rack for $18 and they have lasted me 9+ months with most of the wear being on the toe. Considering a pair of RW for my next ground boot. What are others experiencing with Red wings as far as wearing issues etc etc..


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 19, 2010)

I liked my RW boots a LOT more before they moved production to China. For me the difference was in the sole. I've been wanting to get a pair of Wescos for a number of years, but I can only wear boots that have insulation, and with Wesco that means spending about $500.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Feb 19, 2010)

I must agree with beastmaster. I have gone through Asolo, Sorrel, Timberlands, Merrills, and Vasque usually a few months some in a matter of days. The Wal-Mart boots I picked up lasted 8 months before failure at the seems and 9 months before they got introduced to the dumpster. Does anyone make a decent pair of boots now-a-days?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 19, 2010)

Lawnmowerboy48 said:


> I must agree with beastmaster. I have gone through Asolo, Sorrel, Timberlands, Merrills, and Vasque usually a few months some in a matter of days. The Wal-Mart boots I picked up lasted 8 months before failure at the seems and 9 months before they got introduced to the dumpster. Does anyone make a decent pair of boots now-a-days?



Viberg. Wesco. Kulien. White's. Nick's.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a black pair for christmas, hard to break in, but I did it.

not happy once i noticed that they are chinese. why dont they change the name to red dragon.

they are working so far, but the ROW has them shreading already. feet stay dry so far though.

i wont buy another pair from the chicoms.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 19, 2010)

made in the usa.

http://www.hallssafety.com/catalog_boots/page16.htm


----------

